# Sony PSP - Play Station Portable



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Our daughter is wanting a PSP, but I'm having trouble sorting out exactly what to get her. There seems to be several different models and packages with some awfully strange pricing.

Here is what I've found thus far:

PSP Daxter Entertainment Pack - Ice Silver
Memory: 1GB Memory Stick Pro
Extras: Daxter game and Family Guy UMD.
Size: 9.7 x 2 x 8.3 inches
Used: $300+
New: $200 shipped


PSP 2000 Console - Piano Black
Memory: None
Extras: None
Size: 10 x 2 x 8.4 inches
Used: $200+
New: $205+ 

The above models appear to be newer, slimmer and lighter weight models than the ones below.

PlayStation Portable (PSP) Core
Memory: None
Extras: None
Size: 9.1 x 4.8 x 4.2 inches
Used: $153+
New: $360+


PlayStation Portable (PSP) Value Pack
Memory: 32MB Memory Stick Duo
Extras: Headphone with Remote Control, Soft Case and UMD Game Sampler Disc
Size: 9.1 x 4.8 x 4.2 inches
Used: $250+
New: $450+


PlayStation Portable (PSP) Entertainment Pack
Memory: 1GB Memory Stick Pro Duo
Extras: UMD movie and Lords Of Dogtown game
Size: 9.1 x 4.8 x 4.2 inches
Used: $180+
New: $400+


Best Buy had the Piano Black in stock last night at the local store for $169.99, but with tax the total is $186.99.

Wal-Mart online has the Sony PSP Entertainment Bundle w/ BONUS PSP Movie (you get to pick your own movie and game) for $199... but I'll have to pay tax as well.... and there is no mention of memory. We haven't actually looked in the local Wal-Mart stores to see what they are offering, but again, tax will hit us up for about $16 here.


Apparently the older models are much more expensive than the newer models. According to the reviews I've read, the newer model is faster, lighter and overall more stable. It doesn't make sense that people would pay more for the older model.

It seems like to me the no-brainer buyer would be the PSP Daxter Entertainment Pack - Ice Silver for $200 shipped. Unless I'm missing something... am I missing something? :scratch:


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Sonnie, from what I know about the units you are right, the newer slimmer model is the better option. I think it is cheaper due to the bundle with the game which is still being offered since the slim model is newer (I believe the thicker one is out of production). Sony is really trying to catch up with the DS and offering good deals on the new model while the old one is being forgotten.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Is the PSP the portable game of choice? Better than the GameCube and DS?


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Is the PSP the portable game of choice? Better than the GameCube and DS?


The Gamecube is the predecessor to the Wii and is not portable.

Between the DS and the PSP currently the DS is winning the "war" with more sales, but as far as games go the number of releases is about equal with perhaps a slight leaning towards the DS. Technically looking at specs the PSP wins, but as you know that doesn't always matter.

In the end I think it depends on what you are interested in out of a portable device. If your daughter wants to be able to watch movies (UMDs would need to be purchased) and be able to carry music, pictures etc with her than the PSP is the way to go. Also, if you guys own a PS3 I would say the PSP is the way to go simply because of the growing connectivity between the two units.

The DS has more simple games IMO that are generally geared towards a younger audience. I would take a look at the game offerings between the two to see which you would really want her playing (unsure of her age) and use that as a deciding factor as well.

In the end the PSP is an all around device while the DS is a game machine alone. My preference lies with the PSP as I did not enjoy my DS - it felt to gimmicky with the touch controls, but I have decided to forgo both since I am not a "gamer on the go".


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

She's 17 and really likes the idea of movies and pictures on the PSP. Sounds like the PSP is the right choice.


----------

